# صلاة الصباح



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

امييين
صلاه بسيطه ورائعه
ميرسي ليكي ، ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

صلاه بسيطه وعميقه جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك كلدانيه


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااا لمروركم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

اميييييييين
صلاه حلوه حببتي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ملك العين (26 أغسطس 2013)

امين امين 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*امييين 
صلاة جميلة اوووووووووووي
قرأتها الصبح كدة حسيت انها مريحة و جميلة اووووووووي

ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك يا غالية​*


----------



## نصيف خلف (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------

